# Daisy's 5th birthday at the bridge



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It was good to read more about Daisy. She sounds like a wonderful girl and quite a bit like our Zoe. May the happy memories of her continue to be with you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful, funny and loving golden girl she was. It is so nice of you to share your memories of Daisy with us. I was in tears when I watched your video tribute to her, it breaks my heart to think that you lost her so young. I have no doubt that she sent you your wonderful golden boy Sammy, and I know that she will be forever watching over you with her beautiful golden smile knowing you have opened your hearts to another golden. I am sending you all the biggest golden hug down and hope that although today will be sad you will also smile at the wonderful memories your beautiful Daisy gave you. She will be forever in your hearts, hugs again from me and Barnaby xxxx


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thinking of you on this sad day but my Naughty Charlie girl will be making Daisy smile


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

My tears started with your first sentence. I'm so sad you lost your sweet Daisy so young. It's so unfair. I love reading your stories about her. And what a cute chubba puppy she was. I'm glad Sammy is there to help you to smile today because these anniversaries are so difficult. Sending you and your family big ((hugs)).


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for your kind messages. It is a tough day but we are trying to remember all the happy times we had with her. We know that she would love Sammy and hopefully she will be smiling down happy that there is another golden having a nice life like she had. We just bought some special Daisy and rainbow cupcakes from the shop  and guess who was up on the chair with his eye on them...lol. Thanks again, you're all the best x


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful Daisy, my heart breaks for you. We never have them long enough, but she was way to young. Give Sammy an extra hug today, I know that's what help me there days. Hugs to you too!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry I missed this (haven't been on for a days), I'm sure Daisy celebrated her birthday at the bridge with many friends that she has met there, and hope that your happy memories help you through this sad time


----------

